# IEI or EII? New to Socionics, please help!



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

So I'm a big fan of Myers-Briggs mostly for the way it defines your cognitive functions. I like Enneagram types for explaining the true personality beyond the order and priority with which we process information. Where does Socionics fit in? I'm very new to it, and I'm also skeptical and ready to write it off as new-age horoscope-esque typology with a scientific twist.

But anyways, I've tested as both IEI and EII. I'm an INFP, so I'd assume I would be an IEI, right? EII says it matches with INFJ, but I consistently test very high on the "P" part of MBTI. The thing is, I test IEI when I _don't_ include my MBTI type before taking the test, but I test EII when I do! Very confusing...

My breakdown is:

Alpha: 21
Beta: 21
Delta: 33
Gamma: 25

Can someone make sense of it all for me? Thank you very much! I'm hoping that I will be able to see if Socionics offers anything that isn't already offered by MBTI and Enneagram typology.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

1. There is a sticky thread exactly for this purpose. It is called: http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...nics-heres-list-info-links-might-helpful.html

Perhaps you didn't see it. I recommend reading through its links instead of asking someone to make sense of the entire system for you; that's a really tall order. 

2. The functional equivalent of an EII is a Fi-Ne INFP. I don't recommend directly translating the two systems to each other, especially if you consider MBTI type descriptions and dichotomies as opposed to a purely Jungian functional view of the type.

3. Tests are unreliable.

4. If you're questioning your Socionics type, please post in the What's My Socionics Type? forum.


----------

